# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهریه نوبت دوم دانشگاه ها

## Riza1996

سلام دوستان
لطفا یکی به من بگه شهریه نوبت دوم دانشگاه ها چجوریه من اصلا متوجه نمیشم چجوریه به صورت ماهیانه است یا ترمی و این که یک رشته مثل برق یا مکانیک سمنان تقریبا چه قدر ترمی نیاز داره لطفا سریع جواب بدید و اینکه نوبت دوم مدرکش با نوبت اول  فرق داره یانه کلاس هاش کی برگذار میشه و وضیعت خوابگاهش چجوری میشه خلاصه هر اطلاعات مفیدی راجع به نوبت دوم دارید به من بدید لطفا فقط ساده بگید 
با تشکر

----------

